# pigtails



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I was redoing Sugar's topknot when I decided to try pigtails. I have seen several others on SM and they look adorable. 

First my daugter saw her and informed me that they were not even.







Then my 12 year old son just walked in and said to Sugar, "Your hair does not look good







." 

I guess I will go back to the single ponytail. So much for trying something different.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Sugar looks adorable in her pigtails!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwe... I think they are cute! I do that to kodie all the time.. ha! and hes a boy...


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I like Sugar's pigtails!! She looks adorable!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

No don't pull them out, they look beautiful on her. Don't trust the opinion of a male no matter how old they are







. Sugar looks cute


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think she looks gorgeous with pigtails.







I love it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think she looks adorable! I'd keep doing it, even just once in awhile.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

They are SO cute!!!!!! Chloe ONLY wears pigtails (when I can get her to leave them in!)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

well I happen to think little Miss Sugar looks absolutely precious!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Love the piggies... very cute on her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh she looks adorable in tigtails!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love them! I'm glad you posted this. I used to do it when Sadie's wispies couldn't be contained. Maybe I should try this on Hope!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sorry to say this but..

TELL YOUR SON he needs glasses, she is ADORABLE!

Bella Mia was wearing her hair like that last night but with pink bows to the Humane Society party we went to.

She is darling in pigtails.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh please don`t listen to them! She looks ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think Sugar looks cuter then cute!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I love Sugar's pigtails. I can't wait until Sadie's hair is long enough to wear it that way.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

She's precious, pay no attention to that male chromosome.

Samsonsmom

Now who appreciates a female maltie better than me, right? She's lovely. Sammie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Cute.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sugar is positively precious in her pigtails.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> I was redoing Sugar's topknot when I decided to try pigtails. I have seen several others on SM and they look adorable.
> 
> First my daugter saw her and informed me that they were not even.
> 
> ...



Wow! When I saw the picture of Sugar I thought I was looking at my own little *Tinkerbell*. She looks just like her. *Tink* wears her hair in ponytails most of the time. Sometimes in a topknot. I personally think the ponytails are cuter. Everyone she meets coments on how cute her hair is. I think Sugar is beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the pig tail look. I know what you mean about other family member's and their opinions. Hubby calls it Sassy's little fat girl look.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually like the pigtails better than the ponytail!!!! She looks so cute.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I love pigtails and she looks gorgeous! It is a nice change from one pony.... variety adds spice to life!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i think it really suits her














Go Sugar


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i like the piggies!! And can I just say how jealous i am of how much topknot hair you have to work with?????? Sheesh, that girl has a lot of hair!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Oh i like the piggies!! And can I just say how jealous i am of how much topknot hair you have to work with?????? Sheesh, that girl has a lot of hair![/B]



Yes, she does have plenty of hair on top.







I can't put Chloe in a topknot because she has about half the hair that Sugar does. I can leave Sugar's topknot up for 4 or 5 days without it messing up. I don't though because I take it down and give her a head massage each night.................another example of a "spoiled maltese"


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

As you can tell by all the positive comments here that we ALL agree the pigtails are totally adorable














So don't stop putting up the pigtails...please......I love them and as you can read for yourself.............. the majority agrees with me







Go pigtails........they are just too cute, so don't mind what a couple have said at home about them and listen to your friends here on SM


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She looks adorable in them. I'm going to try and do Belle's for a different look. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww what do they know? I LOVE that look!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Okay. What is wrong with my family?







My husband just got in from a businees trip. He saw Sugar and said she looked like a devil with horns.
















I don't care what they think. They are staying in.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Okay. What is wrong with my family?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, Like I said, don't listen to men of ANY age, what do they really know???? (except for Cary of course







)
Sugar is beautiful with her pigtails.


----------

